# Differences between Hurricane 1300 & 1301?



## luclin999 (Nov 18, 2016)

Hello. 

I've been setting up my yard for Halloween for the past several years for the 400-500 kids that we have come through and up until now have been using the cheap 400w foggers you find out in stores each year. 

Frankly though I have gotten tired with the rather poor job that they do and am looking to upgrade. I have an option to buy either a Chauvet Hurricane 1300 or 1301 (both are new) and am interested to know if there are any functional differences between the two models.


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

From what I've read no, they are almost identical with the 1301 being just slightly smaller in size and about 3 pounds lighter according to the manual. If priced the same I'd say go with the 1301 as it's the newer version and has a higher rating on Amazon if that matters to you,

And there was this from a website "Halloween ideas for women"
All in all the Chauvet Lighting Hurricane 1301 Fog Machine is an upgrade from the Chauvet Lighting Hurricane 1300 Fog Machine and works great. All you have to do is take care of it.

Again for what it's worth!


----------



## luclin999 (Nov 18, 2016)

It seems like the 1301 should be an upgrade/updated model, I was just trying to hear from people who may have had both just to make sure that this wasn't a case of something like.. 

"The 1300 was a great machine but then they replaced it with the 1301 which is full of cheaper parts..." Or some other such changes/differences. 

I'll keep digging around online and see what I can find but if no one comments here or I don't encounter any real negatives about the 1301 by Monday then I'll probably just order that one.


----------

